# LA Premier DA - ID Events - 2008/2007/2006



## ADPSOCCER (Mar 21, 2018)

This is an opportunity for potential players to be evaluated by LA Premier FC Boys US Soccer Development Academy staff. Players attending this event will experience a training session that mirrors the Academy environment and may be considered as prospective LA Premier Academy players.

*Tuesday 27th March* & *Friday 30th March, 2018*
AT: La Canada High School
FROM: 6-7:30pm

The LA Premier Boys DA Programming will be cost free to players for the 2018/19 Season and we will host teams in (2) Age Groups; U12 and U13.

Per US Soccer Development Academy regulations, current DA players would need a release from their current club to participate.

*Pre-Registration is required, please complete this survey:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/LAPFCBoysDA

LA Premier Boys DA Webpage: 
http://www.lapremierfc.com/football/boysda


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Mar 27, 2018)

Bump


----------

